# Adopting a Senior from a Rescue



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kathy, first of all, bless you for planning to adopt a senior. For Madison, I would ask the rescue if she's been around other dogs and how she gets along. Given the history of being abandoned into the back yard, she might have some jealousy of Shen getting your attention. Her foster folks should be able to answer that. Some general medical issues that crop up with older goldens are hypothyroidism (you should ask if they've been tested for it and whether they're being supplemented), arthritis (ask if they're on a NSAID or other pain relief/anti-inflammatory if the answer is yes on arthritis), eye issues (should be caught on a regular vet check if there were any). None of these should preclude you from adopting an older dog. The thyroid med is really cheap, as are some of the NSAIDs. I would be sure that the little ones in your household know not to use the dog to climb on or otherwise hurt some aging body parts 

As for how long goldens live, it depends on genetics, nutrition, exercise, environment, etc. My old boy lived to 14 and a half; his brother to 16 and a quarter; their half-brother to 13. Older dogs are especially grateful, I think, to land in a soft place for their twilight years, so your new family member will likely wag and smile a lot!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is wonderful you are considering a senior golden! I agree with all the issues Finn's Fan brought up. The rescue and the foster family should also be considering all the factors like your one yr old golden and young children.

Dodger looks like a great golden but if stairs are an issue for him, he for sure has arthritis issues and the kids will need to go easy on him. My Selka is 10 and does not appear to have slowed down at all.

I think the average life expectancy of goldens is around 12 but they can go anywhere from 10- 17 or so. Selka's dad lived to be almost 17.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Kathy,
Good for you for adopting Old Gold! We always adopt seniors and have found it wonderful!
both dogs look so promising! 
As a mother myself, one question I'd ask is the dogs interest and or attachment to objects? Some heavy duty toy chewers might not be ideal with young children's toys sort of thing.
As for temperment: you'll know when you meet them if it's a fit!
As for age: ours have all lived to 15.
The oldest at time of adoption was 14, the youngest at time of adoption was 8 weeks (puppy mill rescue).
HTH!
Sarah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for getting a golden oldie. I agree about the thyroid meds and NSAIDS. Have your family including Shen meet both of them, that may help you decide. I love the looks of Dodger and love the friskiness of Madison. Ask if either of them get better with boy or girl dogs and how long after the last heartworm shot when will Madison become available? Good luck with either of them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've adopted or rescued four older golden or goldenXs in the last 8 years.
They have all added much joy to my life. I didn't know how old any of them were when I got them, but they were sure senior. I have loved them all and they have added much joy to my life.
I still have my last GoldenX rescue - copper. He was deemed unadoptable by the pound and the rescue group wouldn't take him due to male dog aggression, but he has proven to be my best friend. He had his spleen removed due to tumors in February 2009, but was ready to hit the woods again in a week (but we waited 2.5 weeks). He has some arthritis issues, but so far he does well on low dose adult aspirin.
Many people are not willing to adopt the older guys. They are missing out on some great relationships IMHO.
I think the rescue and foster families will be able to give you a lot of good advice about each dog.
good luck and post pics!


----------

